# Gooserbat Game Calls is Giving away a Rio hunt



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice. Those guys and gals deserve it.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I might add that howbeit there is no purchase to enter the winner is responsiable for tags and licence (around $160.) The Outfitter where we will be hunting is donaiting the hunt and Gooserbat will be fillming for a segment of our first vidieo.

Sam


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Plenty of applications avalible so if you or someone you know qualifies contact us.

Thanks Sam


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Or you can always shoot me a pm


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Very nice Sam, great idea!

Gays and Gals I can tell you from experience, Sam makes a quality product with his Gooserbat calls. I have been turkey hunting for 20 years now, and have tried all kinds of diaphragm calls on the market. The gooserbat tape is cut a little different, fits the mouth very well, and is the easiest call to get sound from I have ever used, turkeys really like it! The sound you get is also very impressive! I highly recommend checking them out, very good calls!!! Oh, and no, I am in no way affiliated with Gooserbat calls. Just tried one out last year and was very impressed! Will be ordering a couple more this year.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

up!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got a Gosserbat turkey call from Sam and all I can say is it's is extremely well made and very easy to use. Sam is also one heck of a nice guy to do business with. Thanks again, John


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

John, Russ, Hey it's the good folks out there like you guyes who make it posible for me to do buisness. 

I can't belive that I've only gotten one responce for an application due to the AT post. I know there are some veterans out there who turkey hunt, and this could be your oppertunity to go on a great hunt.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Back to the top


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Another bump for a great guy!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Russ!

And to you veterans keep em coming. Someone is going to go on a great Rio hunt!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

We finaly have our website on line. http://www.gooserbatcalls.com Go and chek it out and get your application there by looking under Operation Thank You!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Link above is not working


----------

